# Chessie Pics



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

How Bout Posting Some Of Your Favorite Chessie Pics.

When TROUBLE was 9 weeks old , we were staying in a motel at a hunt test and he thought he had found the biggest water bowl in the world .










But as you can see he thought the water was a little bitter .










In the blind at 4 months 



















And Now


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

And the sweetheart .


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Copiah Creek said:


> How Bout Posting Some Of Your Favorite Chessie Pics?


OK I can do that
working









snacking









sleeping









posing


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

climbing on a tractor to get doughnuts








puppy marks








eating syrup








attitude


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

*Here's a couple of my favorites:*
This is *White Pine* aka ******, a dog I owned in the 1980s. She and her big smile are in the pedigree of all my dogs and many other folks' CBRs as well. She had that famous Chessie grin:








*Aug. 2008 litter:*








*This is my Thug and 4 of her half siblings:*








*A picture of Panda at the Chesapeake on Flag Day this summer:*








*We call Panda our little superfreak because of her strange pale eye color:*








*Three generations of my CBR bitches that live here now:*


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Some pics of Scout this morning, (6 months). 










Bad sun direction, but good pose. Couldn't resist!










After waiting for Indy to run, Scout has had it with "crate rest". Good save on my part.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Carol,

Sout is very handsome!!!! He looks like he is ready to go! NOW! 

Hitch on touchdown......






Dayzee on her way to winning the North American Championship wieght pull in Fairbanks....


----------



## mkeehn (Sep 24, 2007)

My boy Scout








Albert








Sonny at 4 months old








Sandy smiling








Remington


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Little Coyote:










Big Coyote:










Resting Coyote:










Working Coyote:










Regal Coyote:










Real Coyote:


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)

I'll chuck a couple recent pics up here for ya guys.

Dozer 









Pocket









The hooligans









Dozer









Pocket doing what she loves


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)

She likes to fish too









And pull the gear on the and off the ice









They love the boat


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry, kids & pups are waaay over done buuuuut like those annoying "my kids an honor student" bumper stickers here yah go.....


























________
Bmw m41


----------



## DogsUnited (Oct 16, 2008)

There are so many great pictures in there, thanks for sharing


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Julie R This is for you


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Mkeehn, That's amazing! Your Scout looks a lot like I expect my Scout to look like in about 18 months. What's his registered name?

I really liked the pics of the dogs dragging the loads. I love dogs that love to work.


----------



## mkeehn (Sep 24, 2007)

Scout almost 2 in that picture. His registered name is Hardwood's DustyRose I Found U. 









here is a picture of him at 2 1/2 










Here are a few puppy pics


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Trouble likes to fish too .


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Here is a video of one of Ken's dogs fishing. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jkExrrm_sQ&feature=related


----------



## Jeff Thatcher (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of my young boy.

Bodie at about 7 1/2 mo.









Here he is at 13 1/2 mo.









First attempt at playing retriever games.









And doing what I got him for. His first duck hunt.


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/847224/meandog.jpg


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Who could resist these smiling faces?http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/847224/meandog.jpg


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Susie i love the last pick ,,,now thats a classic head for sure .


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

This is a very nice thread. I only have access to the photos that are on websites right now, so they may be a bit small. 









Sherman in the Bridger Mountains.









Ransom Walks on Water









My Disobedient Dogs at Christmas









Puppy Ransom with his Aunties.









Baby Della in the Snow









Dog with a Big Stick


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

And a few more . . .









Quail Quarrel










Training Day









Deep water









Ransom with the Valet Staff at the Seelbach Hotel, Louisville, KY









Father-Daughter Moment










Porter, Four Weeks


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ransom at the Seelbach!!?!!?!! How did you pull that off? Ransom has walked on the same steps as some of the most famous and infamous celebrities in the US! I stayed there when in KY on business for a week. What an experience....they put on a great Bourbon Dinner....every course of the meal has Bourbon incorporated into the dish....Man, I want to go back to Kentucky! I bet the trees are something right now!


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Ransom was a great favorite at the Seelbach. They are actually _dog friendly_. The valet staff not only parked my car, they occasionally dog-sat Ransom (when I went to dinner with friends.) They all really liked him. It's a fun place to stroll through the lobby with a large non-foo-foo dog. We were there for a show, one of the biggest in the country, and every day when I came back the staff would ask how he did. He got his first major win there, and the guys were so pleased for us. We were there for five days, had a great stay.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Murkywaters Dixie in My Blind JH, owned by my client Johnny Hattner... Coming to a hunt test near you!!

The girl is hysterical!!!

Angie


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Larkin said:


> Ransom was a great favorite at the Seelbach. They are actually _dog friendly_. The valet staff not only parked my car, they occasionally dog-sat Ransom (when I went to dinner with friends.) They all really liked him. It's a fun place to stroll through the lobby with a large non-foo-foo dog. We were there for a show, one of the biggest in the country, and every day when I came back the staff would ask how he did. He got his first major win there, and the guys were so pleased for us. We were there for five days, had a great stay.


I will remember that they are dog friendly. I hope to revisit Kentucky in the near future. A great town and the stay at the Seelbach was very memorable. The rooms were small but, the staff and the historic facility were awesome! I ate dinner at the big table under the half moon window at the street side entrance where Al Capone used to sit. He could watch the street for revenuers who might show up to greet him and make his escape out the back. We were also shown the escape route through the kitchen that ended two blocks away. It was said he always had a car waiting at the end of the secret passage......(I hope I had the story close to correct) Anyways--great place, great pictures....


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Larkin thanks for the pics BUT all i can see is a white square wif a red X


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Deuce


----------



## A_Fever (Feb 24, 2007)

Cody and Brusly Early Goose 2008.


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Love all the pictures!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Here are some of my favorites:
Nellie as Christmas elf








Nellie and bumper








Norman out doing Nellie with the bumpers








Norman and Nellie








Nellie puppy








And my most favorite, my tattoo of my 2 most precious "kids"


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Mac as he grows:





























(post TPLO at 2 years 3 months)


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Copiah Creek said:


> Larkin thanks for the pics BUT all i can see is a white square wif a red X


Gee, I don't know why that is. I can see them fine. They're hosted at Pbase and that occasionally goes down. If you'd like to see these and others, you could go directly to the website http://www.pbase.com/larkinvonalt You just click on the individual galleries; there are four or five featuring dogs. (But you'd have to be pretty bored.)


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Beamer, you always have such beautiful photographs! It's a real pleasure to see them.


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

yea beamer where do you get those pics 




















Larkin sorry i cant see'em ,,,,i love looking at chessies wif ducks in their mouths;-)


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Here are some of mine. Not sure how this image thing works...


----------



## ChessiesRock (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's my contribution to the thread..









View Larger









View Larger










View Larger










View Larger










View Larger


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Hope this works!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

ChessiesRock said:


> Here's my contribution to the thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bout' time you showed up. I know you have a fancy camera and lots of good pics...Paul


----------



## ChessiesRock (Apr 11, 2008)

CBR KAIE said:


> Bout' time you showed up. I know you have a fancy camera and lots of good pics...Paul


Hey, Paul, thanks!  Dunno about the 'fancy' camera but I *sometimes* get lucky with a photo here and there.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Copiah Creek said:


> Larkin sorry i cant see'em ,,,,i love looking at chessies wif ducks in their mouths;-)


Gee, you must be disappointed in this thread then. Quick count (may not be 100 percent accurate, but close) shows that out of 110 photos, less than 10 show Chessies with ducks in their mouths. Nine percent. Which is too bad you can't appreciate those non-duck pictures, because there are really some fantastic photos on this thread. 

CBRKAIE, great story about Al Capone at the Seelbach. I didn't know he stayed there! Yes, the rooms are kind of small, but really nice. (I didn't drink the $6 water in the room, tho, LOL.) Next time you're in Louisville don't miss the Brown Hotel, a couple blocks up the street, away from the River. That's where they developed the legendary Kentucky Hot Brown sandwich and it is fantastic.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Some pics from this weekend
















I havent had much time to train so Thor decided to train his daughter himself.








Getting him ready for some dock dogs.








Some awards my nephew and I won over the weekend with our chessies. 
















________
Ford Falcon Picture


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

This one is my fav famly photos. My 2 nephews and niece with my dogs Thor, his daughter Gracie and his half sister Rosie. 








________
Kitchen Measures


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Here is PSD (Police Service Dog) Cody at a State K9 Training Day over the summer.


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

You want Chessie photo's with a bird in their mouth:
Norman with banded Mallards



























no duck just liked the picture


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, lets get the percentage of "duck in mouth" pictures a little higher....


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

I demand a recount!

It's obvious Someone was being very literal when counting dogs in working situations! Pheasant in mouth? Didn't get counted! Handler holding day's limit, no bird in dog's mouth? Didn't get counted! Dogs sitting in front of a whole boatload (literally) of birds? DIDN'T GET COUNTED!

Folks, there are a lot more than 10 pictures of dogs with birds.

Now I'm gonna have to go home and scan in even more pics of DOGS WITH BIRDS, regardless of species or location relative to said dog. 

Lisa


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

My contributiion to Duck in Mouth or Where's there's a will there's a way!
(Dancer at 7 weeks of age with Mallard)



Norene S.
Blaze's Renegade Riverdance MH WDQ


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone has COOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL pics I dont care if its a weiner dog , i just like the pics everyone has sent . Wif a duck , wif a quail , wif a goose , wif pheasant , wif a bumper , wif a ball i love em all !

Lisa i like all your pics so just keep sending them , everyones pics are GREAT !

Larkin please dont make this into something it NOT ,,,i dont want this thread locked .

Can you say too cute !







































All dogs is CUTE just NOT as cute as a curly dog :razz:


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Here is Berta back in the day (with two eyes ;-) ):


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

what is that thing with the black nose and red hair?


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

A long haired weiner dog ,,,,,,,BUT dont tell her she aint a chessie (I) have her convinced she is . She loves retrieving out of the rice fields , BUT if its bigger than a teal ,,,she has trouble handling it :razz:


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

I know this aint a chessie , BUT she is a british dog that one of my best friends owns and i would love to own myself .


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I demand a recount!
> 
> It's obvious Someone was being very literal when counting dogs in working situations! Pheasant in mouth? Didn't get counted! Handler holding day's limit, no bird in dog's mouth? Didn't get counted! Dogs sitting in front of a whole boatload (literally) of birds? DIDN'T GET COUNTED!
> 
> ...



Would any of these count?
























Gracie at 6 weeks
























________
Kid paxil


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Honoring a lab on point.








watching some cans on the bay. 








Listening to some geese behind us.








Marking some sea ducks.







]
Playing in the ocean.
















________
Panties


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

That chessie smile.








Haley My pups dam with some deer sheds she has found.








Thor getting some air going on a retrieve. 








My pup gracie at 7 weeks








________
GRANNY SEX


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

j towne those are some great pics . BUT you know who prolly wont let them count ! BUT I WILL .

And i know this aint a chessie BUT it one of my favorites , she was playing dead like the ducks .


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

________
PUBLIC VIDEO


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pics everyone.....


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Now thats COOL ,,,catching thugs and hunting birds


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)

Alright, here are some more Chessies and ducks to up the count!

Robo chessie


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)




----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

bird in mouth.....

Hitch.....

Fake hunt (test)


Real hunt....



Harley.......

Dayzee -


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Copiah Creek,
Look what I did to get you more Bird in Mouth photos! You must be thrilled! Enjoy! There are a ton of great pictures on this thread, it's been so much fun to watch.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

What kind of duck do you want?

One of a 7-month-old coyote's first bluewing teal:










Greenwing teal:










Gadwall:










Mottled:










Ringneck:










Pintail:


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

'Course, not every duck-in-mouth shot is a hero shot:










Spoonbill? What spoonbill?










(Little harder to hide a fat mallard's ID


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are all great pics,,,,,,,,keep em coming .


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

There are a lot of great pics on this thread thanks for sharing everybody!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is Mr. Copiah Creek and his young Chessie "Trouble" that I took last year on a rainy Mississippi delta duck hunt:




























This is my really "dark" Chessie  the next two days:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Larkin said:


> Hey Copiah Creek,
> Look what I did to get you more Bird in Mouth photos! You must be thrilled! Enjoy! There are a ton of great pictures on this thread, it's been so much fun to watch.


and the sarcasm hung heavy in the air like the morning fog over the decoys in the swamp.
huh??? what you did?
the very first reply's very first photo is a duck in mouth photo.
my dog.
your cute whittle stuffed peasant don't count.
how about a 9 month old chessy with a goose bigger than him?
got anything like that  









lets go
Ken Bora


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> and the sarcasm hung heavy in the air like the morning fog over the decoys in the swamp.
> huh??? what you did?
> the very first reply's very first photo is a duck in mouth photo.
> my dog.
> ...


Hey, Ken, how is Ice doing? Haven't sen him since he grew up. You know, he reminds me so much of Gypsy, even in that photo. She looked just like that at that age.

Lisa


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ken
That is a great retrieve there


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Offending posts removed. Thread reopened.

Chris


----------



## DogsUnited (Oct 16, 2008)

I know I’ve already said it but so many great pictures in this thread.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Offending posts removed. Thread reopened.
> 
> Chris



Nice job Chris.......I really enjoyed this thread! Great pics!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for re-opening this thread Chris, welcome back Copiah Creek and here's another of my favorite CBR photos, this is my Puffin this summer at a Chesapeake training day we held in Md., taken by j towne.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> Thanks for re-opening this thread Chris, welcome back Copiah Creek and here's another of my favorite CBR photos, this is my Puffin this summer at a Chesapeake training day we held in Md., taken by j towne.


Is that a Vizsla?

HAHAHAHAHA

Dog needs to go on a diet. 

Nice pic. Now I gotta dig up some of my historic ones. I have some burned on a CD of some early Dual Champion Chessies (and some more recent ones, too).


Lisa


----------



## ChessiesRock (Apr 11, 2008)

Some more, some w/ some w/o bird in mouth..

Marking










Coming *back* with the bird. Run, Jessie, Run... (notice, no feet are touching the ground)


















Whistle Sit - 









Big Air


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Prolly stole that duck from a Lab and is making the get away.

Can we be Frank regards

Bubba


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Great shots...I will see if, I can get some training photos this weekend. Planning both Sat and Sunday...weather is supposed to be great too! The leaves are really putting on a show in Western Washington right now.....


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

CBR KAIE said:


> Great shots...I will see if, I can get some training photos this weekend. Planning both Sat and Sunday...weather is supposed to be great too! The leaves are really putting on a show in Western Washington right now.....


Huh. It's sposed to rain like a sumbish out here. Good weather to work on website stuff!

Lisa


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Is that a Vizsla?


Nope, looks like a Labradoodle to me


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Susie Royer said:


> Nope, looks like a Labradoodle to me


_(The below is typed with "tongue in cheek"!!)_

Oh Susie....you bad, bad girl!! That's probably the "worst" "personal attack" I've seen lately!!! LOL

*_Smacks Susie on the hand_


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Susie Royer said:


> Nope, looks like a Labradoodle to me


Well ya know, her nickname is "Fluffy". 

And why does that dog of Kerrie's look like she is afraid to touch dirt? Must be the Poodle in her! "Ewww. Dust and germs. It will wreck my hairdo! Better just float across."

Lisa


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


>


Hey! Don't yall pile on me about my poor Fluffy Puffy. She can't help having no clearances and a poor coat and gosh, everyone I know with QAA dogs mistakes her for a Viszla, wonder why that is? She's got way too little coat to ever hunt here in the frozen wasteland of Va. Do you think she might make a good lion hunter?

and gosh I REALLY hate the different colors of pups she's had  









it makes it so hard to get rid of them. Especially those ugly ash pups, can't give those SOBs away.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> Hey! Don't yall pile on me about my poor Fluffy Puffy. She can't help having no clearances and a poor coat and gosh, everyone I know with QAA dogs mistakes her for a Viszla, wonder why that is? She's got way too little coat to ever hunt here in the frozen wasteland of Va. Do you think she might make a good lion hunter?


You forgot the obvious, which is that as soon as you get a show Champion on your dog, it will no longer pick up birds, stop swimming, and get really, really fat and lazy.

It's a proven fact.

Lisa


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't the dogs catch something from those nasty birds?


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Vicky Trainor said:


> _(The below is typed with "tongue in cheek"!!)_
> 
> Oh Susie....you bad, bad girl!! That's probably the "worst" "personal attack" I've seen lately!!! LOL
> 
> *_Smacks Susie on the hand_


Yikes Vicky :shock: you didn't need to smack me that hard <vbg> Guess I won't be postin my CBR show dawg pictures...jtowne would be slappin me on the other hand


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

Rambo on a water Retrieve


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Anybody had one of these days???


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Great pics everyone -- thanks!! Here are a couple of "Minto" from the summer. Can't do any water work now, as everything's frozen. 

Karen


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

CBR KAIE said:


> Anybody had one of these days???


Naw, never had one of those at a hunt test, but seen a CBR with one of those at the other end of the leash at a show one time....


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Puppy picture time:


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Been enjoying everyone's "peakes" -what cuties!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread.What an awesome pile of pictures.I'll have to be honest though,J Townes' picture of the Chessie smile makes me want to stick with labs a little bit before I'll get a chessie.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Illinois Bob said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread.What an awesome pile of pictures.I'll have to be honest though,J Townes' picture of the Chessie smile makes me want to stick with labs a little bit before I'll get a chessie.



they are not for everyone. when I purchased my first one I had to go for an interview to see if I was worthy of a Chesapeake. sat at the kitchen table and was not shown puppies at all at first. had a very old kind of stinky smiling chessy bitch come in and I guess see if I would run away or pet her. I let her get in my lap. still needed one more visit before I was allowed to put $$$ on a pup.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Illinois Bob said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread.What an awesome pile of pictures.I'll have to be honest though,J Townes' picture of the Chessie smile makes me want to stick with labs a little bit before I'll get a chessie.


How can you not think this is funny?









The Chessie smile can make even the worst day better!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Julie R. said:


> How can you not think this is funny?


 
I put a smiley face in my post.If I didn't like character I'd have to get rid of my own dog.
















You have to admit though that you probably wouldn't use J Townes picture to try to sell your next litter.I think it's the red and green eyes combined with smile.Makes Cujo look pretty tame.(another smiley).
They are all really great photos.I must have missed this thread when it got locked or when I was gone last week.


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a shot of a handsome 'peake male that once graced the header of old school RTF as well as a cover of an older HR magazine cover. ("Brock" O-RickF)
Peake









________
Pissing lesbian


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

From this morning:


----------



## ChessiesRock (Apr 11, 2008)

Just cuz I liked this thread and hate for it to get buried just yet...


----------



## ChessiesRock (Apr 11, 2008)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Well ya know, her nickname is "Fluffy".
> 
> And why does that dog of Kerrie's look like she is afraid to touch dirt? Must be the Poodle in her! "Ewww. Dust and germs. It will wreck my hairdo! Better just float across."
> 
> Lisa



Aww, common Lisa, you know Chessie's HATE to get dirty <grin>. That's why they're always leapin' into the water. 





























And my dirt hatin' dawg is no exception...


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Y'all call that gettin' dirty? This is gettin' dirty:


















Or how 'bout a little mud-hoggin' for a bumper lodged in the gumbo below?










Or flotant hoggin'?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Pictures from a successful weekend. These were Kaie's first goose hunt and first duck hunt 11-8, 11-9-2008.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

They have the life! Now they fight for the spot, not enough room for both anymore.









Bela thinking she could point for me.









Bela's first wing.









Curious little girl









They love the truck


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Bullet's first quail









First trip scouting before deer season with me









Dug out water faucet, thirsty boy.









Cooling Down


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Two Dogs 1 limit









Bela letting me know I am not paying attention to what matters









Slow day









Tired dogs after a busy weekend.









I love having both of them out in the field with me


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Rudd said:


> Two Dogs 1 limit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics and great looking dawgs...what is the breeding on the two? Paul


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

Bela letting me know I am not paying attention to what matters, Is a beautiful picture with the color of the sun and back ground. That would be wall hanger. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Bullet is Stacked Decks King Louie x Chesany's Limited Edition

Bela is Chicos Delta "Dash" O Matic x Chicos Delta Gittum's Hot Coco


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)




----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Andy Symons said:


>


That's one hell of a photo.....for a chessie!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW !!!! what great photos........


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Kevin!! Had that one framed.


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Some "dirty" pictures of Norman


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

A lot of Awesome Pictures. A few of my favorites! Thanks for sharing. 


















***Funny!!! Here is a video of one of Ken's dogs fishing. 
Sorry, but I couldn't get it to play. Check out Post #18 LOL


Gracies on the Move.


----------



## kmcd (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's Bodie my Chessie that I'm training for Search and Rescue as a Trailing dog.... He's now 9 months and about 70lbs.... anyone have any idea about how much bigger chessie's tend to get after 9 months??


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

kmcd said:


> Here's Bodie my Chessie that I'm training for Search and Rescue as a Trailing dog.... He's now 9 months and about 70lbs.... anyone have any idea about how much bigger chessie's tend to get after 9 months??


My Chessie kept growing, although more slowly, until he was 3 yoa.

They are magnificent dogs physically and otherwise...

Snick


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

O.K.... Commin' from a Lab guy.Great pictures! Looked at them several times.
mg


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> A lot of Awesome Pictures. A few of my favorites! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY like that last one. Just look at the expressions on both the pup and the bird! A whole story in itself:grin:. BTW, I really like that brown dog in your avatar!


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Couple of our Bodie....


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Figured out the right way to get the pic in......


----------



## kmcd (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow... Our pups looks so similar... who was your breeder? I got my Bodie from Quail Ridge in Paso Robles.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

kmcd said:


> Wow... Our pups looks so similar... who was your breeder? I got my Bodie from Quail Ridge in Paso Robles.


There is a Chessie breeder in Paso? Lived in SLO County for 20 years and rarely saw another Chesapeake. Damn, must have had my eyes closed. Who is the breeder?


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

My Bodie is from Chesarab in New Jersey

Are you in Paso?

Marty


----------



## Takem_brewer (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Some recent ones:


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Those are stunning


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Rudd said:


> There is a Chessie breeder in Paso? Lived in SLO County for 20 years and rarely saw another Chesapeake. Damn, must have had my eyes closed. Who is the breeder?


Debra Wiley-Cuevas...she has been breeding CBRs for years.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW, knew the Kennel Name but never knew she was in Paso.


----------



## kmcd (Jun 9, 2010)

Takem,
What a stoic Chessy.... ready for anything.


----------



## kmcd (Jun 9, 2010)

Rudd said:


> There is a Chessie breeder in Paso? Lived in SLO County for 20 years and rarely saw another Chesapeake. Damn, must have had my eyes closed. Who is the breeder?


quailridgecbrs.com


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

How about the smile.................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccO0X8PJ11w


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

moonlightmile said:


> How about the smile.................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccO0X8PJ11w


great video!


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

Some Chessie Pics:


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

And More Pics:


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

And more:


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

Even More:


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

And the last (I must have a Chessie Problem)


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

"Riley" and that young lad are two handsome hunters!
Great Pics!
Peake


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

A few pics.....


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

few more.....


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## Norse2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Some of you guys are really good photographers and have faster cameras than I do, some of the jumping pics are GREAT!!!


----------



## torrentduck (Jul 27, 2009)

Two pics of my girl Widgeon.

First pintail.









STA hunt in S. Florida


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Chay








Sniper


----------



## AFG Gundogs (Jan 20, 2011)

Our new girl Maggie ( AFG's Westpeake Maggie)









My boy Devil


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe the Chesapeake is the most photogenic breed in the canine world. And these chessie photo threads are my favorite on RTF! I love my black dogs, but man they are hard to get good pictures of.


----------



## bulletman (Nov 4, 2009)

Here are a few of pictures of my Brown Dogs. Click on the image to start the slide show.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's a few that I have gathered. The last one a photographer friend of mine took of his big water entry.









































BHB


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF-k85KUqxA


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are a few of mine





























Russell


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Boy, there are some great photographers on here! Great pics all! 

BHB


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Great shots, BHB & Huff, you guys both have good looking dogs. I like a male CBR to have a nice big bucket head and I love to see good pigment on a deadgrass or any color for that matter. Entirely too many of them lately have that icky fleshy pink pigment.

And Alan that's a very nice movie thingy you made of Sterling! (How bout that, I can watch videos when I'm not at home tethered to dial up!)

Let's see some more, I've been needing a Chesapeake fix all week.


----------



## chessylover (Jan 21, 2011)

Here a few of mine
















































Steiger


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice Pics Vickie!


----------



## chessylover (Jan 21, 2011)

Guess I can only do 6 per post so here are some more
























Teal

























Widgeon


----------



## chessylover (Jan 21, 2011)

Deke

















Echo our newest Pup


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Is that a Chessie pup?


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Susie Royer said:


> Is that a Chessie pup?


Looks like one of those, hmmm, what are they called? Oh yah, one of those water huskies! ;-)


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Isn't that the Chessie pattern "hound pointed" refers to?


----------



## maryandkimo (Sep 29, 2004)

Tan Points is the official name I think. Not very common at all, though several years ago I fostered a pup from a rescue litter that had 3 in there with tan points. Makes for very cute puppies.
mary


----------



## chessylover (Jan 21, 2011)

This is him today









YES HE IS 100 percent Chesapeake Bay Retriever!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chessielover,

He looks cool! What do you call the color?

Chris


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I love that dual coloration....


----------



## chessylover (Jan 21, 2011)

He is referred to as a hound color but registered Brown.

There was a Canadian Dual Champion Marmaduke of Havelock owned by Joyce and Bill Furr that was of a hound color


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

maryandkimo said:


> Tan Points is the official name I think.


Your right Mary. Tan points are acceptable however, not preferred per the breed standard.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I've seen a few hound marked ones over the years but none with such a startling contrast like Chessylover's pup. Most just had slightly lighter shadings. And actually someone else made up the name water husky for one that had the more common masking/widows peak, but that one certainly is marked more like a Siberian husky than a CBR! Definitely different, but the main folks who don't like the "unusual" colors are the show folk, there's no such thing as a bad color on a good dog.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Well put Julie. It wouldn't matter if he had one ear and three legs. Good dog is a good dog.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm thinking that coloration offers fine camouflage, which is one of the things a proper Chessie coat should do.


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

What a day at the beach yesterday...........


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Couple more.......


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Moonlight,

I had to go back and take another look at the bottom shot on #184. My first time looking, I thought the pup was running in snow. That's a really cool shot.


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks,

Feel guilty posting the beach pics as I know how cold it is back east. Just picked up a new G12 and it is a great camera...................


----------



## Mike Walker (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## MooseMT (Oct 14, 2009)

My hunting buddy and all around good Chessie, CH Spinnakers Moose Montana


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

MooseMT,
Wow, now that is one handsome Browndawg!
Peake


----------



## MooseMT (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, that is what I consider to be his money shot. It is one of about 12 photos I took one day while Moose, Scooter (my springer) and I were out chasing pheasants. He was posed very nice watching some ducks. The springer had a smerk on his face. It is nearly impossible to get a photo of the two of them without one of them looking goofy. That is why you can only see a sliver of the springer.

But he is a ham too.


----------



## spencedilworth (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Bueatiful pic of the sunrise and Chessie


----------



## spencedilworth (Jun 27, 2010)

Beamer81 said:


> Bueatiful pic of the sunrise and Chessie


Thanks! This lake is beautiful in the morning and worth the hunt even if ducks don't show up.


----------



## spencedilworth (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Jake and my grandson.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't know how to do the pictures. But, here is one Tony Zappia took of Daytona. She is the cover girl and Miss October. 

http://www.willowcreekpress.com/product/51041.html 

Carol


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Carol,
I got that calendar just because I had to have the hard launching light deadgrass on the cover!
Nice 'peake pic!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

There are enough excellent CBR photos just on the last page of this thread to make a nice calendar. Carol C, always loved Daytona from her photos, she's beautiful and gardyner, that one of your CBR and grandson in their blaze orange is a fabulous photo. Rudd your fellow is very handsome as well--what kind of bird is he holding? (other than one of those mysterious upland critters we don't have here in Va.) Keep em coming! ;-)


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Chesarab Eyes Like Sparks

Sorry there are no birds in the pics!!!!!

Maybe someday.........


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Flaps out


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Isn't there something just a little sacrilegious about pictures of a rough, tough chessie lounging in the southern California sunshine alongside what Ellie Mae would have called the cement pond?:wink:

JK, Moonlightmile, your dog is beautiful and clearly loves life! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moonlightmile (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just playing the hand I was dealt....!!!!!!!

I can say that the ladies of Southern California love Chessies and my wife keeps an eye on where I take him!!!

Now my 19 year old son is in the sweet spot!!!

Does it help that he is a bow hunter?????


----------



## BDBOWTI (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey everyone just joined this site looking for training tips and found this thread. Had to jump in with some pics of Duke 



















checking for deer lol










getting bigger


----------



## BDBOWTI (Feb 10, 2011)

Few more pics taken recently when we had some ice on the beach for him to play on.


----------



## BDBOWTI (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## sandi_s123 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've finally had the time to download some pics of our new pup Cisco. We're just having so much fun with him that I hardly have time for the computer (probably a good thing)









Relaxing on the ride home from the breeder








Getting a lil bigger.








Nom Nom.








Easy traveler-for some reason I cant get the pic to shrink








My husband, Pat, and Cisco having fun








He loves running through the grass.


----------



## sandi_s123 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a few more pics I couldn't fit on the 1st post--figure I have the time since he is still sacked out on the couch next to me. These and a few of the last ones were taken today. He's a little over 12 weeks.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Pix of my 15 month old pup (Rocky) in training..




























T. Mac


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

chessylover said:


> This is him today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

He is beautiful! Love that color!


----------



## Blake (Feb 12, 2009)

A couple pictures of Drake


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Recent shot of my Peakes: Panda is on top, then from left, Puffin, Frosty, Ceily Mae and Bucket Head.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Love the Panda!!! ;-)


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Everyone loves the Panda. She's a little bit spoiled, too.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

My 2 yo.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

My little guy herc


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

love geese also!


----------

